# can you please create one for Z4M community!?



## aznevoviii (Jan 12, 2007)

Z-threads are mostly for Z3 and Z4's...

there are no such forum as Z4M.forum.

I wish "bimmerfest" will be the only one.

thanks

-john


----------



## Bammered (Dec 27, 2006)

I second that... Why are we not included in the ///M forums?


----------



## Bmw<3r (Jul 4, 2006)

O ya bmwmboards.com has it.. I just found them this morning.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

There is no specific M forums for the Z3 or the Z4 as the members didn't want it that way.


----------

